# **OFFICIAL** Brock Lesnar vs Alistair Overeem Fight Discussion Thread



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Overeem is not only more skilled but very intelligent. First round Tko for me but i hope it lasts abit longer


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

no brainer lesnar takes it... people that think overeem is gonna take it are delusional.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Lesnar to take this by demolishing "The Demolition Man" via GNP.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know much about Overeem. Checking his record, it looks like he has a lot of experience, although some surprising losses. Chuck, Little Nog, Shogun, have all beat him, although it was a long time ago. It is hard for me to imagine Brock losing to one of those 3 guys...but then again Brock hasn't got used to being punched in the face just yet. Overeem is bigger than Carwin isn't he? Brock has to do the rhino charge and take control of this from the get-go, or I'm afraid he'll just cover up and lose due to strikes. I'm excited to see the fight whatever happens and want Overeem to do well in his debut just to bolster the heavyweight line-up. But for some reason I'm pulling for Brock overall.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> no brainer lesnar takes it... people that think overeem is gonna take it are delusional.


This fight could go either way. Calling someone delusional for thinking there is a huge favorite is delusional in itself.

Uberknee ftw. If it misses, Brock via donkey kong.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

If Overeem is gonna use the same striking he did vs Werdum, then Brock has nothing to worry about.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

Interesting fight, classic striker vs grappler match-up. In the end it will all come down to whether Overeem can sprawl off Brock's first few TD attempts. If so, he's going to pick him apart standing pretty easily. If not...well that's a different story. I don't think Brock has the best shot in MMA, I actually believe it's kind of overrated. He won't be able to just power through Overeem.
However, his top control is sick!

Btw, calling someone dellusional for picking Overeem is just silly.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

people think the same brock that took on cain at UFC 121 will show up in a few days time. that brock was suffering from chronic diverculitis, that brock had never really trained in stand up before.

and overeems last fight against werdum was not very impressive at all...

i think we will see the beast in brock unleash..


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

a: Overeem looked so bad against Werdum because Werdum did not want to strike with Overeem so he pulled a Thales Leites/ Demian Maia
b: Brock standing with Overeem is laughable. Overeem's stood with the best strikers in the world and held his own, brock can't take a punch, from anyone.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

rabakill said:


> a: Overeem looked so bad against Werdum because Werdum did not want to strike with Overeem so he pulled a Thales Leites/ Demian Maia
> b: Brock standing with Overeem is laughable. Overeem's stood with the best strikers in the world and held his own, brock can't take a punch, from anyone.


This. Overeem had an easy road to the world grand prix title in K1, I'll admit that, but he held his own against some of the best strikers in the world... he even KO'd Badr Hari. Please don't tell me you're going to knockout Hari if you're an average striker.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

As we are two days away, I'm so pumped/nervous for this. Brock has been my favorite fighter since day one but I just can't imagine where he goes from here with a loss. This is by far the biggest fight of the year and I'm so anxious for it.

I think Reem has a better chance to win if I'm being honest, but obviously not by a ton. The betting lines seem about right.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I give the advantage to Brock because of the wrestling but I'm rooting hard for Overeem who is one of my favourite fighters.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mir says brock in the 1st round. Personally I hope Overeem can survive into the 2nd. That's when Brock will be able to out strike his overgrown overblown gassed ass.:thumb02:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I picked Brock, I think that Overeem will have the same problems striking that he did with Werdrum. Not that Brock is an amazing striker, just Overeem knows he doesn't want this fight to go to the ground.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think some people blaming Werdum need to rewatch that fight.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

This is one of those pick em fights which ends up being really one sided - similar to BJ/Diaz.

I'm just not sure which person it's going to be one sided to, but I'm leaning towards Reem.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Ubereem by uberknees.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Werdum may have pulled guard multiple times, but Overeem looked like shit and barely did anything other than cover up. For a striker of his supposed level, I expected a hell of a lot more activity, and a hell of a lot more counter striking instead of simply covering up on tens of occasions.

Lesnar via blasting a hole through him, then pounding him into mince.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> no brainer lesnar takes it... people that think overeem is gonna take it are delusional.


Anything can happen in MMA, but I think Brock is going to take him down at will, keep him down, and win via GNP alot more easily than the odds would suggest.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Brock. Obviously Overeem has a shot, but I think he has to land something early. He won't defend a quality shot from Brock. 

Brock has better speed, athleticism, cardio, wrestling. And has had a stable camp. 

Brock via takedown and GnP. Late 1st or 2nd round.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

For once side, I think this would end up in the first round or early in the second.

I'm pulling for Brock, but I don't know, Overeem have great power in his hands.

It's the battle of the styles between the striker and the wrestler.

I hope Brock beats Overeem.


----------



## jfisher (Nov 28, 2011)

I believe we're going to see a Rogers Vs Overeem 2


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

After the first two minutes of this fight it should be clear who's going to win. If Brock is able to take Overeem down and keep him down Overeem is in trouble. But if Brock can't over power Overeem hes in BIG trouble. I'm predicting Overeem will be able to stuff Brock's take downs and demolish him in the first round with either a knee or punches or maybe both.


----------



## watchufc (Dec 29, 2011)

JWP said:


> Overeem is not only more skilled but very intelligent. First round Tko for me but i hope it lasts abit longer


Brock is too much of a freak athlete. Although i'd like to see how he bounces back from his intestinal problems. I think its gonna be a damn close fight. probably won't make it past the first round. although i hope it lasts longer than the dos santos, velasquez fight.

i think brock is gonna take it by tko, late first or early second.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

jfisher said:


> I believe we're going to see a Rogers Vs Overeem 2


Maybe you are right, but I doubt it.

Not sure how much anyone can take away from the Rogers fight....considering Brett Rogers is a straight can.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

jfisher said:


> I believe we're going to see a Rogers Vs Overeem 2


Really? Brett Rogers is in no way comparable to Brock Lesnar. There's no chance Overeem shakes Lesnar off as easily as he did with Overeem. I rate The Reem very highly, but he hasn't been challenged at Heavyweight bar Werdum, and that was easily his least impressive performance. Brock has only fought top guys in the UFC, and beaten some damn good fighters. He's taken Carwin down, he's taken Velasquez down, dominated Mir twice, dominated Couture and smashed Herring. If anyone thinks Overeem's going to run through Brock they're going to be mistaken. Lesnar's going to take Overeem down, and it's just a matter of how well Overeem reacts as to how the fight goes. If Overeem quits, as he's done in quite a few of his losses when Brock's on top of him, then Brock's pounding him out. If Overeem can get back to his feet, then it's going to be a very interesting contest! I wouldn't write Lesnar off yet though, this is by far Overeem's biggest challenge at HW in MMA.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm pretty torn and can see it going either way, this fight is a mystery. Going to go with Lesnar though, using his wrestling to take Overeem down and winning via a tko in the second. Can't wait!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

AO for the win!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tough to call but Reem's awkwardness is his last fight against a ground fighter nowhere near as aggressive or able with takedowns as Lesnar, makes me think he's more likely to get taken down and smashed than he is to KO Brock.

But who knows?


----------



## jewelz0376 (Sep 25, 2011)

I want Overeem to win, because he is one of my favorite fighters (so is lesnar), but the last fight with Werdum and how awkward he looked striking because he was worried about the take down has me worried about this fight.

I'm sure the Reem is preparing for Lesnar to bull rush him and trying and take him down, so hopefully he'll be able to keep standing long enough to get the ko..

I really can't decide who will win this...


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks like were all tied up


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

DragonStriker said:


> Looks like were all tied up


Heh, yeah, blame me for that  Brock looked healthy in the weigh-ins, and although the Reem seems to be unfazed by family and trainer issues, Brock's my strong favorite due to his TD and GnP.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

what would be more shocking? Brock getting a head kick KO? or Overeem pulling off a sub?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Who is the best wrestler Overeem has fought at Heavyweight?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> Who is the best wrestler Overeem has fought at Heavyweight?



Paul Buentello? Haha. 


Probably Werdums judo, he's never faced a wrestler at HW. He fought Arona ages ago right? But at LHW obviously. 


This match reeks of "international fighter comes to UFC and gets wrestled to death."


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Paul Buentello? Haha.
> 
> 
> Probably Werdums judo, he's never faced a wrestler at HW. He fought Arona ages ago right? But at LHW obviously.
> ...


I actually give Overeem a better shot against JDS then Lesnar. But everyone has gone JDS crazy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> what would be more shocking? Brock getting a head kick KO? or Overeem pulling off a sub?


Lesnar via head kick since Overeem has 19 wins via submission.


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.mmamania.com/2011/12/28/...ide-lesnar-vs-overeem-underdogs-favorites-mma

Alistair Overeem (-145) vs. Brock Lesnar (+115)


My money is on Brock.:thumb02:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I just read on espn that Overeems former team Golden Glory is suing for his purse or something like 30% of it.

link: http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/7402908/alistair-overeem-former-manager-files-suit-breach-contract


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> I just read on espn that Overeems former team Golden Glory is suing for his purse or something like 30% of it.
> 
> link: http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/7402908/alistair-overeem-former-manager-files-suit-breach-contract


Alistair Overeem being sued by KOI

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/7402908/alistair-overeem-former-manager-files-suit-breach-contract

Knock Out Investments, better known as Dutch fight management firm Golden Glory, filed a lawsuit in Clark County, Nevada, Thursday alleging Alistair Overeem breached the terms of a five-year contract with the group that runs through July 2012.



The complaint, a copy of which ESPN.com has obtained, also names Overeem's representative Collin Lam as a defendant. The filing comes one day prior to the Overeem's headlining clash against Brock Lesnar at UFC 141 in Las Vegas.
(more)


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

That is just crazy I dont know if that will help him or hurt him in the fight.


----------



## WackO (May 3, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Lesnar via head kick since Overeem has 19 wins via submission.


Idd, everybody looks at the reem as a striker, but forgets that he is a pretty good groundfighter himself. + before he started striking he was a wrestler.

In the striking departement ofc reem is fav.
In the grappling departement ofc lesnar is fav,
But if lesnar takes reem down reem has still a slight chance to submit lesnar if he gets the chance and finds an opening.


----------



## Boskop (Dec 29, 2011)

*live fight coverage*

Hello fellow fightfreaks! 

I'm kinda new here. Can anyone tell me where the 'live fight coverage' section is? Its impossible for me to get the PPV in Holland so Im looking for a way to watch the fights.

Thanx,

Sander


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wonder if they will show some of those highlights of the Werdum/Reem fight in the lead up tonight?


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

DragonStriker said:


> I just read on espn that Overeems former team Golden Glory is suing for his purse or something like 30% of it.
> 
> link: http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/7402908/alistair-overeem-former-manager-files-suit-breach-contract


Well, in case he lose to Lesnar, he would have a reason of why that happen.

Bullshit. :confused05:


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm thinking Overeem early Rd 2 TKO.

I cannot wait for these two goliaths to collide!


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I see Overeem being jittery and ultimately gassing. Brock will force Overeem against the fence early (if he's smart) and won't allow Alistair to set up big combos. Than Brock drags the fight to the ground, and pounds his face in eventually.

Brock Lesnar TKO 2nd Round


----------



## flashbang (May 4, 2010)

Brock is going to rush in for the takedown in the first minute of the bout. If he gets a clean takedown with good position it's gonna be his game (Sub/TKO).
If Reem can defend or sprawl the takedowns he is gonna win by TKO unless he gasses like Carwin.

I hope Lesnar wins. Glad to see Overeem in the UFC though.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX (Jan 3, 2011)

Brock Lesnar via Sub Zero Forward, Down, Forward, High Punch Fatality spine rip.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Alistair Overeem via tossing Brock to the ground in the clinch and hitting him really hard on the ground.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

flashbang said:


> Brock is going to rush in for the takedown in the first minute of the bout. If he gets a clean takedown with good position it's gonna be his game (Sub/TKO).
> If Reem can defend or sprawl the takedowns he is gonna win by TKO unless he gasses like Carwin.
> 
> I hope Lesnar wins. Glad to see Overeem in the UFC though.


Yep, this. I'm rooting for Lesnar, but have a feeling Overeem is going to come in with some nasty TDD. I think it may be a little underrated. I think his striking is actually overrated, but against Brock it will do just fine. 

But I can't get over the fact that Brock's health battles have taken away some of his strength and quickness. Hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Before this thread very quickly gets out of hand:

If Lesnar wins I will go Gold before I get over my hangover tomorrow! (Typically 2pm EST.)


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Well hopefully Overeem can stop this disaster of an upset night hopefully and for my picks too.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

If Brock wins, Overeem should never show his face again. Brock has nothing for Overeem, absolutely nothing!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

footodors said:


> If Brock wins, Overeem should never show his face again. Brock has nothing for Overeem, absolutely nothing!


Really? A Div 1 wrestler beating a non-wrestler is nothing?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

If Lesnar loses...

Already 1-3 on the MC. Please don't make it 1-4.

WAR LESNAR!!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hope Lesnar wins, or at least goes past the first round. 

This can be such a great fight, or such a quick finish...which isn't always that great in the end.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Does Overeem look smaller than usual to anybody else?


----------



## Colli (May 29, 2010)

Cant wait for this fight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If Overeem fights aggressively he should take this. If he fights like he did against Werdum I don't like his chances.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

If this fight continues the trend of the night, then this will be completely one sided and the loser will be made to look like an amateur. 

And since my picks have been miserably wrong all night, I'm going to guess Lesnar will dominate Overeem standing and KO him.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so nervous for this fight..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Does Overeem look smaller than usual to anybody else?


Oh yeah he totally had to get off the steroids herp derp.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Is anyone else taking more shots/drinking more to try and keep themselves calm?

I wasn't this anxious for JBJ vs Lyoto.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

again, Lesnar has NOTHING for Overeem. Overeem will utterly destroy lesnar in the 1st.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm shaking. This is crazy!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

It just came to me, Overeem wins.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Uh oh. The infamous "Octagon Shock" could make an appearance.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I got Brock winning this. :T


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

AJClark said:


> I'm shaking. This is crazy!


This is like Hendo - Silva. But a million times more nerve wracking.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Brock looks composed, and Overeem looked to be taking deep breaths to calm down his nerves, or am I just reading too much into it?


----------



## Acc1042 (Aug 15, 2009)

Once Overeem fist hits Brock face he is going to turtle up and fight will be called late. My guess.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

im making no statement one way or another. other then im totally crying myself to sleep to night. either it will be tears of joy, or tears of depression.....


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Anybodt got a you know what? firstrow is lagging bad.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> Brock looks composed, and Overeem looked to be taking deep breaths to calm down his nerves, or am I just reading too much into it?


That's the Octagon Shock.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Could go either way. Really is dependent on who gets off first, I think. Can't see it go beyond the second round either way though. 

2nd time this year I have been thrilled by a Heavyweight fight...division is getting more interesting.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Rogan makes good point for either fighters. 

I'm hoping Lesnars' lifetime strength is too much for Reem's weight training of the last 5 years.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

About to go down and I can't sit still...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> Brock looks composed, and Overeem looked to be taking deep breaths to calm down his nerves, or am I just reading too much into it?


Noticed that myself I hope Alistair isn't too tight for this fight.​


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> Brock looks composed, and Overeem looked to be taking deep breaths to calm down his nerves, or am I just reading too much into it?


Lesnar looked like he did going into the Herring fight.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

God I'm nervous. Hoping this doesn't end in a 5second knockout or something. I want to see what these guys are up to, for at least 2 mins or more!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Come on Lesnar...


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

A little dribble of wee just came out.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Lesnar by kimura. That's my final prediction.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I think Overeem but I seem to suck this event. Really don't want brock to win though.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

C'mon Overeem I hope you're ready for this. It's TIMEEEEE!!!​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't think Reem will get nerves, K-1 was probably a much bigger deal to him considering his background.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

oh god mazagattiii...nooo


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Lesnar looks darn much bigger than Overeem!

LETS GO!


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

****.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Ahhhh I enjoyed that very much.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Wooooooooooo! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

What the? Lesnar was covering up well. Why did he end it? Carwin-Lesnar was much worse than this.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Lesnar is the new Tito.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

2 words:

YES!

LOL!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Legit tactic by Overeem man. Didn't even think of that.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Brock's done. Grats Overeem.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

well damn, was hoping Brock would do more than that...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Lesnar's done.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

******* disappointment... Where was the bull rush!?!?

Congrat 'Reem


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

JDS, The Reem is coming for YOU n****!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Legit win by Overeem.

Not impressed, he will probably lose his next fight.

But that doesn't matter, good win.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

*Retire*

Lesnar go retire now you bum. Tired of being fed bs from fighters. You were just here for another pay check and we all know it. Time to go back to acting... You must do that decent considering you had us still buying into your crap.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Sadly, I really don't think Lesnar can compete anymore. He should retire after this.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Damm, back to the WWE....


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Not watching the fights live, how did Alistair win?


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

Brock looked bad. He clearly does not like to be hit at all.


----------



## Colli (May 29, 2010)

Brock looked very unimpressive


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Too easy- Brock had no chance and it was funny to think people thought Lesnar could win this.​


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Was that a slip of the tongue or what?

JDS or Cain?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

M.C said:


> Not watching the fights live, how did Alistair win?


Leg kicks to the body = Brock crumpled & ref waved it off.

[Edit] Brock just said he's done.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

JDS will handle Overeem no problem.

Unline Brock, JDS can take a punch and kick without turtling.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Brock retired...


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I couldn't be happier! Boner alert! 

:cool02:


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

No idea what Brock was doing.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

He just retired.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

BROCK JUST RETIRED


Saw it coming!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Brock just got retired, saw that coming. The Reem will do that to you.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

No more Brock, what a wonderful ******* night. 

Buh-bye.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Who called Brock was going to leave? Seriously, link me the thread and you get 100K. I know someone did.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Literally into retirement


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

Alessia said:


> Sadly, I really don't think Lesnar can compete anymore. He should retire after this.



Fights like this make the entire UFC look stupid. That was just a horrible, horrible fight for a main event. Lesnar needs to GTFO.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Good move, Brock. Just doesn't look like the beast we saw pre-Carwin.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Can't believe anyone thought lesnar wouls win!


----------



## mr jim (Aug 14, 2009)

back to the wwe..


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Overeem just retired Brock. 

Win


----------



## b45her (May 28, 2007)

overeem just made brock look like a helpless child .


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Didn't see that coming


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

overeem will destroy JDS


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

WTF was Brock thinking? It's about time he realizes to ditch the woods he lives in and take his ass to a real training camp. Trading with a striker... even if he Reem stuffed all his takedowns he still should have been attempting takedowns all night long.. What a stupid fight.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Flipping hell, I didn't want Brock to RETIRE.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

rygu said:


> JDS will handle Overeem no problem.
> 
> Unline Brock, JDS can take a punch and kick without turtling.


So can Badr Hari, so can Gohkhan Saki, so can Peter Aerts.


Don't be foolish. 

JDS can beat Overeem but I'm taking The Reem.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> Who called Brock was going to leave? Seriously, link me the thread and you get 100K. I know someone did.


I just created a thread about it just before he announced it lol


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Just ignored JDS which I didn't like.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I was thinking that during the announcements: Brock loss = done. Reem loss = done with octagon

Anyway - yeah, everyone who said Brock can't handle getting hit = 100% correct.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Lesnar is going to win the 2012 Royal Rumble.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Lesnar go retire now you bum. Tired of being fed bs from fighters. You were just here for another pay check and we all know it. Time to go back to acting... You must do that decent considering you had us still buying into your crap.


Wow, from when I was watching, you posted this before Brock actually made his announcement.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

rygu said:


> No more Brock, what a wonderful ******* night.
> 
> Buh-bye.


A weird unexpected night man, I dont know if I feel good or wha.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Looked like brock tried to stand. Overeem was scary, Dos Santos has his hands full.

it saddens me to hear that it's brock's last tho, kinda liked the guy

weird event overall


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Its threads like these that show this forum is truly better than Sherdog.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

Good call by Brock, he can´t take a punch anymore, on a bright side, he´ll be able to be on wrestlemania lol


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

If only Brock had gotten into MMA instead of Pro-Wrestling back in the day. Oh well, it was fun watching him while it lasted.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey man I bet on him because he has crazy one punch power and Alistair showed me a couple of times in K-1 that if he gets hit solidly he kind of covers and waits it out... I was hoping Brock could maybe do that and flurry him to death. I knew ALlisair would most likely win, but the odds on Brock were just too good to pass 

Also, I think it's a foregone conclusion that Alistair will be champ come 2012. He's going to beat the snot out of any striker they put in front of him, JDS included. Sucks to say because I really, really like JDS, but I think that's what happens. Cain is the last person at HW with a chance to beat him and if Alistair lays anything on him like JDS did, he's done for.

Interesting mix up to a hell of a division though.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

wow brocks takedown attempts looked pathetic, he literally looked so scared... its not like reem was working some magic TD defence brock just grabbed and let go..


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Do you think Brock could have taken that kick before he got sick? 

Or am I reading too much into it?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

It was a left kick to the liver.

Think Bernard Hopkins finishing Oscar De La Hoya with a left hook to the liver.

It wasn't one kick, though. Overeem landed a knee to the liver a little before that which hurt Brock & the kick sealed the deal.

Then Overeem flurried and Mazagatti stopped it.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

420atalon said:


> I just created a thread about it just before he announced it lol


I'm lazy (and drunk) send me a PM and if you are legit I will pay out!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

DrFunk said:


> WTF was Brock thinking? It's about time he realizes to ditch the woods he lives in and take his ass to a real training camp. Trading with a striker... even if he Reem stuffed all his takedowns he still should have been attempting takedowns all night long.. What a stupid fight.


Lmao, this is my favourite MMA fallacy ever.

Cain doesn't shoot a minute into a fight

"What an idiot! He should've took him down! No matter how telegraphed and how poor it would've been to attempt a takedown with seconds of a fight!"


Lesnar DOES try to take Alistair down within the first few minutes.

"MORE TAKEDOWN ATTEMPTS!"


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Never been a fan of Brock but he deserves respect for coming into the UFC and doing well for a novice. Coming into this fight people completely disregarded that he had barely fought in the past year while dealing with his health problems. Especially fighting a fighter like Alistair who is super experienced.

I don't like Brock but I can respect him for what he did in the UFC in his short time with such a limited background.​


----------



## bonejakon (Dec 12, 2011)

evilstevie said:


> Fights like this make the entire UFC look stupid. That was just a horrible, horrible fight for a main event. Lesnar needs to GTFO.


I totally agree.


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Its threads like these that show this forum is truly better than Sherdog.


It doesn't take much though


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Lesnar go retire now you bum. Tired of being fed bs from fighters. You were just here for another pay check and we all know it. Time to go back to acting... You must do that decent considering you had us still buying into your crap.



really? show some class man. dude fought at the highest level, despite being inexperienced. he fought the best and went out like a man. 

respect to lesnar. dude is a warrior. he battled illness and went for glory. he didnt lose to stefan struve. he lost to a beast in overeem and a beast in Cain V.

deep down you wish you had half the guts he does. shame on you.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

CALLED THAT! Brock has zerpo skills!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Lesnar doesn't need the money, he came into this sport wanting to be the best, and for a short period of time, he was. The problem is that he isn't exactly in his 20s, and for him to invest years to learn to properly strike would be kind of pointless. Better to just keep your health and call it short. 

You have to at least respect Lesnar for what he's done in a short period of time, and he may not have looked impressive in some fights, but it takes a hell of a lot of balls to go against some of these fighters.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I actually made a post on here 2 years ago predicting Lesnar to be retired by 2012.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Lesnar go retire now you bum. Tired of being fed bs from fighters. You were just here for another pay check and we all know it. Time to go back to acting... You must do that decent considering you had us still buying into your crap.


Come on man I know it didnt live up to its potential but settle down bro s*** happens.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Pick of the night for me right there. Overeem baby.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Posted this in the other thread:

Never been a fan of Brock but he deserves respect for coming into the UFC and doing well for a novice. Coming into this fight people completely disregarded that he had barely fought in the past year while dealing with his health problems. Especially fighting a fighter like Alistair who is super experienced.

I don't like Brock but I can respect him for what he did in the UFC in his short time with such a limited background.​


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

M.C said:


> Not watching the fights live, how did Alistair win?


Couple knees to the body prior to the kick to the body/liver that dropped him... I have to imagine it was definitely a liver shot, considering the delayed reaction of the pain. 

Throwing into the fact Lesnar just announced he's retiring pretty much tells me he wasnt going in with the right mentality and was already retired before the fight... the lack of "brutish agression" to fight for a takedown showed a clear lack of heart or desire to win the fight.

Part of me thinks that he had very little desire to win knowing that a win would mean perhaps another year or more of hard training and fighting instead of relaxed living/hunting/being with family. 

And for Overeem, I've seen enough of him to be a believer that he can beat JDS, I find that he'd likely have a tougher fight against Cain who has a much stronger wrestling game. A striking match between JDS and Overeem should be a coin flip on who can knockout the other guy first... fun to watch, but definitely hard to predict.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

It was what I feared I think, Overeem just hits too hard for Brock standing up. Had Brock gotten Overeem down though, it would have been all Brock. I think that JDS' hands can murk Overeem up, but if Overeem can work the clinch and and leg kicks, the it could be his night.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

dav35 said:


> really? show some class man. dude fought at the highest level, despite being inexperienced. he fought the best and went out like a man.
> 
> respect to lesnar. dude is a warrior. he battled illness and went for glory. he didnt lose to stefan struve. he lost to a beast in overeem and a beast in Cain V.
> 
> deep down you wish you had* half the guts* he does. shame on you.


Now that's just mean.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Overeem will win against JDS. Unless JDS comes in with a gameplan that includes takedowns, he is up against a K1 specialist, in what would basically be a K1 fight with smaller gloves. If you dont at least attempt takedowns to keep Overeem thinking, he is in for a long, or short night.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Nikkolai said:


> Wow, from when I was watching, you posted this before Brock actually made his announcement.


I did. I figured Brock would either come out looking better then ever or come out like he did and then retire shortly after. I can't stand seeing fighters fight for a paycheck and it was obvious after the fight that was all he was going for... 

After he finally got punched against Carwin he realized he didn't want to be a fighter and it all went down hill from there. I wonder if his diverticulitis crap is true or if it it is a pile of lies as well...


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

My ignore list is way too long :thumbsdown:


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm surprised all the hate towards Lesnar. I thought it was obvious.

Lesnar misses the first TD its over - Overeem via TKO
Lesnar gets the first TD its over. - Lesnar via TKO


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

dav35 said:


> deep down you wish you had half the guts he does.


I ain't touching that one... 


I loved watching brock fight. Dunno what it was, just got pumped up for it. If he was gunna lose I wanted it to be 'cause he couldn't get 'Reem down after at the very least 5 times.

Should never have thrown a single standing strike...


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I actually made a post on here 2 years ago predicting Lesnar to be retired by 2012.


Made it with 2 days to spare. :thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, that was the finish I was looking for. However I knew very well it could have gone the other way around. Man those were two of the biggest BEASTS in the HW division. Absolute monsters. 

Kinda sad to see Brock retire. He will always remain an enigma. Shot out of nowhere, had some highly entertaining fights and that's a wrap. Very doubtful someone with his lack of experience would be able to do what he did. 

All hail "The Reem."


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Jeter Sucks said:


> It doesn't take much though


I was being sarcastic. This thread is a joke and would have been deleted by now on Sherdog.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> It was what I feared I think, Overeem just hits too hard for Brock standing up. Had Brock gotten Overeem down though, it would have been all Brock. I think that JDS' hands can murk Overeem up, but if Overeem can work the clinch and and leg kicks, the it could be his night.


Agree and rep for saying murk my fellow east Londoner lol


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

They could possibly coax him into fighting Mir one last time. But if he promised his family, I don't see him as the type to back out.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Today was a good day :happy01:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Hey man I bet on him because he has crazy one punch power and Alistair showed me a couple of times in K-1 that if he gets hit solidly he kind of covers and waits it out... I was hoping Brock could maybe do that and flurry him to death. I knew ALlisair would most likely win, but the odds on Brock were just too good to pass
> 
> Also, I think it's a foregone conclusion that Alistair will be champ come 2012. He's going to beat the snot out of any striker they put in front of him, JDS included. Sucks to say because I really, really like JDS, but I think that's what happens. Cain is the last person at HW with a chance to beat him and if Alistair lays anything on him like JDS did, he's done for.
> 
> Interesting mix up to a hell of a division though.


People act like Alistair has been knocked out by bums.

News flash: It's K-1. EVERYONE gets knocked out. Semmy Schilt, because of his height and defense is basically one of the few guys who rarely gets knocked out, but even he's been starched a couple of times.


Even the guys in MMA he's been knocked out by are good, powerful strikers...like Kharitonov(who btw didn't KO him per se, but hurt him badly while he was absolutely exhausted) and Liddell.


Sans the early KO loss to Hoffman before he had started his extensive kickboxing training.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Enigmatic is correct: he burned out of three sports careers in less than a decade...


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Walker said:


> Never been a fan of Brock but he deserves respect for coming into the UFC and doing well for a novice. Coming into this fight people completely disregarded that he had barely fought in the past year while dealing with his health problems. Especially fighting a fighter like Alistair who is super experienced.
> 
> I don't like Brock but I can respect him for what he did in the UFC in his short time with such a limited background.​


Agreed. Very few up starters could achieve what Brock did. His interviews were great too. Guess Lesnar's legacy lives on through Sonnen.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

He never attempted a real TD. I am not one for conspiracy theories, but Brock (or his camp) set this up. He never actually tried for a TD. He is 275+lbs after weight cut, you are going to tell me we didn't see and overhook underhook battle against the cage? BS!

I honestly feel that this fight was thrown. It doesn't really matter in the long run, but this fight was thrown.

I am so upset that someone show do me a favor:

Link me this thread in about 12 hours. Why? I am so upset that I will go gold right now!

Seriously, if my butt bro Tra, or hell my arch JBJ nemsis Lyotolegion sends me a PM with a link to this specific post I will go gold tomorrow!

How the hell did I type so coherent after downing a bottle of JD Honey?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

The fight wasn't fixed; Brock just didn't have the heart to compete.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

And to all of the people that think I am just pissed at Lesnar and not giving him his due. 

I gave him his due, I stood by him, I supported him and I actually believed the lies coming out of his mouth stating that he wanted to be the best HW in the division. 

The guy turtled like a girl when Carwin hit him. Ran scared from Cain after he couldn't finish him in a couple minutes. And now he quite like a bitch from a body shot. Same crap as Tito does except Lesnar was at least a man enough to call it quits before he fully tarnishes his reputation. Not that it isn't tarnished already really, he has only quit on wrestling, football and now MMA... Hopefully he has enough money to nearly retire on because it is going to soon be a lot harder to come by.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Brock will be back to the WWE, I guarantee it.


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Now that's just mean.


lol. poor choice of words... but, we all know it wasn't about the money for brock. he is well off financially

he decided to pursue the things that gave him satisfaction... football didnt work out and MMA didnt work out. giving him grief over failure to pursue his dreams is ridiculous

a family man should understand his position. let the morons feed on the blood of a warrior. we could all wish to have the balls to step in the cage and put it on the line like brock did. 

hats off to him

... and war JDS!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Brock just looked like the classic bully who can dish it out, but not take it. Glad to see him gone (though I am sure all the wildlife North America isn't). 

It is going to be interesting to see how Reem does with the rest of the division.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Brock just looked like the classic bully who can dish it out, but not take it. Glad to see him gone (though I am sure all the wildlife North America isn't).
> 
> It is going to be interesting to see how Reem does with the rest of the division.


I'd almost bet the kickback from one of his rifles would drop him these days.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Brock will be back to the WWE, I guarantee it.


From what I hear he has already signed for a WWE game and expressed intrest in fighti... cough... appearing at Wrestlemania. His heart wasn't in it I don't think. Nothing away from Overeeem, legit win in bad ass fashion.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

What a nice little cash cow Lesnar was.

And what a nice little fix they had going.

"hey lesnar, come back fight reem, we pay you well. then retire"

Lesnar wasn't even hurt after. He was walking around. What did he even attempt 1 weak takedown? Why? Did he think he had any shot standing and banging? Why in 3 minutes would he try 1 takedown? And not even a good one?

What a fix. What a terrible fight.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh what the hell.... Overeem landed some powerful knees and Lesnar immediately wanted NO PART of the clinch, he then landed a fantastic liver kick that would put away almost anyone (and definitely anyone on here bitching about Lesnar)

Lesnar gave MMA a heroic effort, period. Those bitching have likely never trained and don't realize Lesnar's response to getting hit is normal and needed to be beat out of him. From the sound of things he wasn't willing to do that in his training and that cost him. He came, he held his own and had his hands on the belt, not bad for his short tenure in MMA considering he is rich enough he wasn't doing it to make ends meet.

I give Lesnar my full respect (and I was NOT a fan when he came to the UFC)


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Im glad overeem won massive fan for years. However its such a shame he didnt punch him in the face! the overhead right was there all night and its one of the reems best tools! :/

Shame to see Brock retire before getting put to sleep! thats a .gif that will be missed!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I guess we can stop calling him Overoid and Overrated. The guy is legit. 

Brock looked bad physically. Its almost like he aged overnight and is now overweight and sloppy.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

420atalon said:


> And to all of the people that think I am just pissed at Lesnar and not giving him his due.
> 
> I gave him his due, I stood by him, I supported him and I actually believed the lies coming out of his mouth stating that he wanted to be the best HW in the division.
> 
> The guy turtled like a girl when Carwin hit him. Ran scared from Cain after he couldn't finish him in a couple minutes. And now he quite like a bitch from a body shot. Same crap as Tito does except Lesnar was at least a man enough to call it quits before he fully tarnishes his reputation. Not that it isn't tarnished already really, he has only quit on wrestling, football and now MMA... Hopefully he has enough money to nearly retire on because it is going to soon be a lot harder to come by.


Come on man, that was a brutal kick to the liver. Body shots I guess are still underrated in MMA...


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Brock will be back in the WWE where they don't hit so hard....whoops I mean... hit at all.
Know what, I really wanted Brock to smash that roided up freak!


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

so happy lesnar is gone and it goes to show he made a joke out of the ufc hw division and this guy was supposed to be the best hw ever, really.............really


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I found the gif of the body kick that was sick. I love how Overeem just pushes him after the kick.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What a nice little cash cow Lesnar was.
> 
> And what a nice little fix they had going.
> 
> ...


Brock just can't take punishment without falling down. The fight was far from rigged, Brock is just not what he once was, he's slow, timid, and when you dont get when you train you wont be able to take it in a real fight.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

vilify said:


> I guess we can stop calling him Overoid and Overrated. The guy is legit.
> 
> Brock looked bad physically. Its almost like he aged overnight and is now overweight.


Two runs with diverticulitis, over a year since his last fight and a major surgery. I mean we all saw what happened to Cain in his fight back.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Overeem will smash JDS just like Brock. The only one togive him a fight would be Fedor.
SIGN FEDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

rygu said:


> I'd almost bet the kickback from one of his rifles would drop him these days.


With the insane calibre he totes around, wouldn't be surprising.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

We all know how I feel about Brock.

Dana milked him worse than a cow. I can't say I'm unhappy he's retired. Good riddance.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

footodors said:


> Overeem will smash JDS just like Brock. The only one togive him a fight would be Fedor.
> SIGN FEDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good joke.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Blitzz said:


> Come on man, that was a brutal kick to the liver. Body shots I guess are still underrated in MMA...


It was still a body shot... Sure they hurt like hell but they aren't a reason to just give up and crawl into a ball until the fight is stopped... You know the same ball he crawled into when both Cain and Carwin hit him...

I had a feeling this might happen and I honestly am disappointing it did. I really wanted Lesnar to be the baddest man on the planet but instead his short stay in MMA is going to hurt the sport's integrity almost as much as it initially helped.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

what is wrong with you people? Cain could do better with Reem than JDS? How so? Brown Pride was destroyed by JDS and the REEM will probably last longer but not much. JDS will remain champ throughout 2012.

I want 100,000 credits when this holds true.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rygu said:


> Brock just can't take punishment without falling down. The fight was far from rigged, Brock is just not what he once was, he's slow, timid, and when you dont get when you train you wont be able to take it in a real fight.


Just would have imagined Brock would force the takedown a tad more than one crappy attempt.

That was his 1 way of winning and 1 way Overeem loses. But instead he just stands the whole time and doesn't even look for a takedown? Yet is throwing leg kicks?

What exactly do these fools work on for 3 months of training camp?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

2013:
Overeem uberknees everyone until Dana is forced to sign Fedor and Fedor knocks him into next week!!


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

footodors said:


> 2013:
> Overeem uberknees everyone until Dana is forced to sign Fedor and Fedor knocks him into next week!!


I say have Hendo get a crack at Fedor again. 

derp


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

footodors said:


> 2013:
> Overeem uberknees everyone until Dana is forced to sign Fedor and Fedor knocks him into next week!!


Not before Rob Emerson jumps in and takes Overeem and Fedor out at the same time.

On a serious note, Brock did quite well for coming into the UFC with only 1 fight. He beat Herring, Mir, Randy, Carwin, was the UFC HW champion and defended his title twice. That's a pretty badass resume for a guy with 8 fights.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

420atalon said:


> It was still a body shot... Sure they hurt like hell but they aren't a reason to just give up and crawl into a ball until the fight is stopped... You know the same ball he crawled into when both Cain and Carwin hit him...
> 
> I had a feeling this might happen and I honestly am disappointing it did. I really wanted Lesnar to be the baddest man on the planet but instead his short stay in MMA is going to hurt the sport's integrity almost as much as it initially helped.


I don't think you get what a liver shot feels like. A liver shot is not so much a body shot as a "HOLY **** MY INSIDES ARE EXPLODING" shot. It's probably the single most painful spot you can get hit in on your body (genitals included). You liver is also literally a sack of poison. All the bad shit Brock eats, all the beer and the grease and whatever the hell else he's eating. All of that is filter through his liver. That liver is like a sponge, if you squeeze it (or kick it) it literally explodes toxins back into your blood stream. When this happens your nervous system goes into a sort of shock, your body locks up and you feel the most intense pain you can possible feel. That's not to mention that there are no hard ribs protecting that soft, fleshy sponge full of nerves either. That's why we've seen so many good fighters get KTFO with a shot to the liver. Shit, look at Bas Rutten's entire career. He made a living off of (literally) exploding livers.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> It was still a body shot... Sure they hurt like hell but they aren't a reason to just give up and crawl into a ball until the fight is stopped... You know the same ball he crawled into when both Cain and Carwin hit him...


^^^^^^
Someone who has clearly never taken a good shot to the liver.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Walker said:


> Too easy- *Brock had no chance and it was funny to think people thought Lesnar could win this.*​


LOL...well said.

The REEM will be champ!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

420atalon said:


> It was still a body shot... Sure they hurt like hell but they aren't a reason to just give up and crawl into a ball until the fight is stopped... You know the same ball he crawled into when both Cain and Carwin hit him...
> 
> I had a feeling this might happen and I honestly am disappointing it did. I really wanted Lesnar to be the baddest man on the planet but instead his short stay in MMA is going to hurt the sport's integrity almost as much as it initially helped.


Liver kick is major. Myself and probably most people who have sparred/fought before would take a punch to the face before a nasty body shot.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Disappointing fight. Lesnar didn't look too motivated. He's clearly not the same fighter that he was at UFC 100. Reem looked great, and had Lesnar scared the whole fight.

Hats off to Lesnar though. With no MMA training he was able to successfully defend the HW Title multiple times, and brought in tons of new fans. Not too shabby.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't believe how many people are defending Lesnar. Shit I defended him more then most on here but the guy quit tonight in more then one way... Hell the only reason that body kick landed(which I honestly don't think was as clean/hard a shot as some of you believe) was because Lesnar was already looking for a way to quit after the knee earlier in that trade off. He pretty much looked at Overeem after that knee with a look that said please finish me as easily as you can so I can go back to my ranch and never have to fight again...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I can't believe how many people are defending Lesnar. Shit I defended him more then most on here but the guy quit tonight in more then one way... Hell the only reason that body kick landed(which I honestly don't think was as clean/hard a shot as some of you believe) was because Lesnar was already looking for a way to quit after the knee earlier in that trade off. He pretty much looked at Overeem after that knee with a look that said please finish me as easily as you can so I can go back to my ranch and never have to fight again...


I'll post it again.....^^^^^^^^^^Someone who have never ever taken a shot to the liver.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I'll post it again.....^^^^^^^^^^Someone who have never ever taken a shot to the liver.


So why did he go 3/4 turtle after the knee that wasn't to the liver???

Why did he turtle against Carwin? Why did he turtle against Cain?

Sure it hurts but that is part of fighting. Hence why Lesnar quit MMA tonight, he can't stand being hurt...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

420atalon said:


> So why did he go 3/4 turtle after the knee that wasn't to the liver???
> 
> Why did he turtle against Carwin? Why did he turtle against Cain?
> 
> Sure it hurts but that is part of fighting. Hence why Lesnar quit MMA tonight, he can't stand being hurt...


Because he can't take punishment. That's not something new. The fact that you think a liver shot wouldn't crumble you like that is what I'm saying is plain stupid and ignorant.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> ^^^^^^
> Someone who has clearly never taken a good shot to the liver.


 The most physical pain I have ever felt in training, if you listen to the fight video you can clearly hear the kick land and make a hollow thud. Getting kicked in the liver by a competent HW makes you feel like you are going to die.

http://deadspin.com/5872212/brock-l...m-ufc-heres-why-and-the-official-announcement


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Like it or not, Brock Lesnar, Brought MORE PEOPLE to the UFC/MMA than ANY OTHER PERSON. Lesnar was GREAT for Business and he may very well be irreplaceable as far as bringing in fans. 

Brock is going to be laughing all the way to the bank and will most likely do a couple WWE Promotions and BANK all that money as you KNOW they will bill him as "The Former UFC HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION". 

The BIG Winner in this whole thing? Vincent K. McMahon.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ESPADA9 said:


> *The most physical pain I have ever felt in training*, if you listen to the fight video you can clearly hear the kick land and make a hollow thud. Getting kicked in the liver by a competent HW makes you feel like you are going to die.
> 
> http://deadspin.com/5872212/brock-l...m-ufc-heres-why-and-the-official-announcement


Oh it is unbelievable. First time I was ever dropped sparring was by a guy who fights at 135, hit me clean in the liver with a hook. I thought I was going to die.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Brock can't do WWE because he's still under contract, he either needs to fight out his contract, or just live life without the WWE or UFC.


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

This was Lesnar's last fight on his UFC contract

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...es-at-ufc-141-is-a-return-to-wwe-in-the-works


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

420atalon said:


> So why did he go 3/4 turtle after the knee that wasn't to the liver???
> 
> Why did he turtle against Carwin? Why did he turtle against Cain?
> 
> Sure it hurts but that is part of fighting. Hence why Lesnar quit MMA tonight, he can't stand being hurt...


You would have a point if Brock was the ONLY man to be dropped by Reems knees, a Carwin shot or a flurry by Cain but you just named 3 top 10 in the WORLD heavyweights.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

420atalon said:


> I can't believe how many people are defending Lesnar. Shit I defended him more then most on here but the guy quit tonight in more then one way... Hell the only reason that body kick landed(which I honestly don't think was as clean/hard a shot as some of you believe) was because Lesnar was already looking for a way to quit after the knee earlier in that trade off. He pretty much looked at Overeem after that knee with a look that said please finish me as easily as you can so I can go back to my ranch and never have to fight again...


You might be right and Brock's heart wasnt in it but does that mean you should crap all over him.

Do you also hate Forrest Griffin after that stinker in Rio where his heart wasnt in it. Or how about all those BJ fights where you could tell he didnt care anymore.

Its a tough sport, esp when you enter it very late in your career and are unable to fight more than a couple times in almost 3 years.

Brock accomplished a lot in a very narrow time period and he realizes he doesnt have it. He will be the Bo Jackson of the UFC.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

I think Lesnar looked very nervous in the walk to the cage.Looked like scared,it surley didnt seem like he wanted to be in that cage.

But at same time.Liver shots are one of the most effective and underrated wepon in MMA! It just completly shut down your body and its extremly painfull.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Because he can't take punishment. That's not something new. The fact that you think a liver shot wouldn't crumble you like that is what I'm saying is plain stupid and ignorant.


Where did I say if Overeem liver kicked me that I wouldn't crumble? 

All I was getting at was that Lesnar quit which he did and which he had done in each of his last 2 fights. He also quit football and wrestling when neither of them were going exactly his way...

The man is a quitter and the fact that you guys are trying to prove that wrong by saying liver shots hurt is laughable. It was only a matter of time until liver shot, knee, punch etc sent Lesnar to the mat in that same fetal position... 

Honestly good riddance, the last thing MMA needs right now is a 265 lb "badest man on the planet" curling into a ball every time someone hits him... Really shows that the HW division still is very weak, that a guy who doesn't even like to fight can be a top 5 fighter...


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

ESPADA9 said:


> You would have a point if Brock was the ONLY man to be dropped by Reems knees, a Carwin shot or a flurry by Cain but you just named 3 top 10 in the WORLD heavyweights.


Lets not forget that his only other loss was to a heavyweight that just snapped the arm of a legendary BJJ blackbelt heavyweight. 

Brock Lesnar did more in less time than virtually any other MMA fighter in history. 

The problem? He joined the sport already in his 30's with only wrestling credentials. 

I'll admit, I'm disappointed Lesnar had already made the decision to retire prior to the fight, as I believe that put him into the wrong state of mind for a fight, but the actual fight finishing liver shot you CANNOT blame him for. 

At least we have a few intelligent posters here who understand the power of a livershot. And anyone doubting it was a liver shot, the reaction Lesnar had was exactly the symptoms of a liver shot... a slight delay before crumpling up in pain, and recovering in a couple minutes. 

And to those who sit and criticize Lesnars unwillingness to take punishment, LETS NOT FORGET WHO HE WAS TAKING PUNCHES/KICKS FROM - these are all guys who have the power to break bones and cause internal bleeding from a single strike, let alone cause a knockout. 

Does anyone seriously think Lesnar would be turtling from strikes of guys like Frankie Edgar or Dominic Cruz? I sure as hell dont. The heavyweight division is one in which virtually every fighter has the power to end the fight of ANY man in a single strike... this doesnt quite hold true to the rest of the weight classes and certainly changes the dynamics of fighting entirely (which is perhaps some of the appeal of the weight class despite a constant showing that its generally the least skilled division). 

All in all, while Lesnar will always receive some ridicule for his career, I personally will always give him massive respect for walking into the largest MMA organization, and not only fighting but WINNING against some of the best fighters on the planet. 

If only MMA or Lesnar had met at different times in life perhaps we'd have seen a nearly unbeatable monster.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

rezin said:


> You might be right and Brock's heart wasnt in it but does that mean you should crap all over him.
> 
> Do you also hate Forrest Griffin after that stinker in Rio where his heart wasnt in it. Or how about all those BJ fights where you could tell he didnt care anymore.


Yes, nothing disgusts me more then fighters fighting like crap for a paycheck especially when it is for a paycheck like Lesnar's tonight. Do you honestly think his showing tonight was worth the million plus he is going to get for this event? He lied to our faces saying he wanted to be the best heavy weight and that he was training hard for this fight and he did it so that we would make him rich... 

Honestly if I had my way guys like Lesnar, Penn, Griffin, Ortiz and many others would not be allowed anywhere near the octagon anymore as they make the sport look bad and waste my time.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Where did I say if Overeem liver kicked me that I wouldn't crumble?
> 
> All I was getting at was that Lesnar quit which he did and which he had done in each of his last 2 fights. He also quit football and wrestling when neither of them were going exactly his way...
> 
> ...


Or it just shows your own lack of intelligence... maybe. 

LEAVING pro wrestling is a bit different than not succeeding in pro football. He succeeded in REAL amateur wrestling, succeeded in FAKE pro wrestling (he climbed about as high as he was going to in the "sport"), and with NO EXPERIENCE was good enough to spend time on an NFL team (something many guys who play football for their entire life up through college cant do), and with NO EXPERIENCE in martial arts, walked into the largest organization on the planet and beat legitimate TOP fighters, and only losses came to legitimate top fighters. 

Its clear you have a massive lack of recognition, and I suppose most of what everyone has said is just flying right over your head so I'm probably wasting my time (in fact I'm not even sure why I'm bothering), but dont call a guy a quitter who acheived FAR more than most guys who "never quit" have. Not to mention the guy is already "old" by professional sports standards, and has gone through some pretty tough physical injuries.

I dont like the ATTITUDE he went into this fight with, but the ridiculous lack of respect you're showing a guy who accomplished what he did so late in life (again by professional sporting standards) is just plain stupid and sick.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Ares Caesar said:


> Lets not forget that his only other loss was to a heavyweight that just snapped the arm of a legendary BJJ blackbelt heavyweight.
> 
> Brock Lesnar did more in less time than virtually any other MMA fighter in history.
> 
> ...


I totaly agree with you.Its just the ignorance and total lack of understanding,Lesnar didnt have to do this in first place.He have all the money in the world..yet he have fought big name guys all the way and never turned down a fight.

He went out there and put it all on the line in front of millions of ppl.I have tons of respect for that and his accomplishments in such a short time.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

What a sad night for me.

Lesnar was the person who gave me the impulse to get me into mixed martial arts. Yeah, I was a pro-wrestling fan, who cares? This man was the one who inspirate me to train every fuckin' day to became a mixed martial arts.

His dedication, his training, the way he make the transition from pro-wrestling to mixed martial arts and giving the little finger to anyone who thinks he couldn't make it... I'm a sad man tonight.

This man, Brock Lesnar, was the man who show me this amazing sport and watching lose this way was disappointing.

There will be people who will don't respect anything he did in the octagon but I can proudly say that I was and forever will be a Lesnar fan and no one will take that from me.

Thank you, Brock, for giving me the chance to know this amazing sport and also for gave me one of the amazing moments in the cage when you beat Carwin.

Thank you.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ares Caesar said:


> Lets not forget that his only other loss was to a heavyweight that just snapped the arm of a legendary BJJ blackbelt heavyweight.
> 
> Brock Lesnar did more in less time than virtually any other MMA fighter in history.
> 
> ...


Needs to be quoted again, just because.

Best post in this thread.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Man, I was rooting for Lesnar, too. Oh well. I'm surprised, but not surprised with the fight; I expected Lesnar to be more aggressive with the take down attempts, but I also expected him to have trouble with a striker such as Overeem. As a fan, it's a shame to see him retire but I definitely respect that decision.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

lesnar never defended the unified hw title as his title fights were unification bouts and winning the title. in all honesty his title run was probably the worst in ufc history


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

usernamewoman said:


> lesnar never defended the unified hw title as his title fights were unification bouts and winning the title. in all honesty his title run was probably the worst in ufc history


It's actually tied for most successful HW run ever....


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

> *UFC 141 Results: Brock Lesnar Told Dana White He Might Have A Broken Rib*
> 
> After losing to Alistair Overeem, and officially announcing his retirement, Brock Lesnar was no where to be seen on the post-fight press conference. Dana White said the former heavyweight champion was still being attended to by the medical staff, but the UFC President did tell reporters about his brief conversation with Lesnar. (Transcribed by MMA Weekly):
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/12/...s-brock-lesnar-dana-white-broken-rib-mma-news

Sounds like a liver shot to me.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> It's actually tied for most successful HW run ever....


that run had actual defenses of the title not unifications


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

usernamewoman said:


> that run had actual defenses of the title not unifications


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> facepalm all you want, when lesnar won the title nog was champ, when he beat mir, mir was the champ and the same deal with carwin. if that sounds like a good title run to you then i just pity you


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

usernamewoman said:


> Life B Ez said:
> 
> 
> > facepalm all you want, when lesnar won the title nog was champ, when he beat mir, mir was the champ and the same deal with carwin. if that sounds like a good title run to you then i just pity you
> ...


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

usernamewoman said:


> Life B Ez said:
> 
> 
> > facepalm all you want, when lesnar won the title nog was champ, when he beat mir, mir was the champ and the same deal with carwin. if that sounds like a good title run to you then i just pity you
> ...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

usernamewoman said:


> facepalm all you want, when lesnar won the title nog was champ, when he beat mir, mir was the champ and the same deal with carwin. if that sounds like a good title run to you then i just pity you


WHAT!?!?!?! Let's have a small history of the UFC HW division shall we. Randy Couture beats Timy Sylvia for the UFC HW title at UFC 68. He defends it once against Manbearpig Gabriel Gonzaga at UFC 74. He then has a dispute with the UFC and threatens to leave. Dana White says that Randy will remain the champion. 

An interim belt is created while things are being resolved with Randy. Big Nog beats Sylvia for the belt at UFC 81. Randy Couture returns and faces Brock Lesnar at UFC 91, where he loses the belt. Lesnar now has the original UFC championship. Frank Mir defeats Nog for the interim belt at UFC 92. Brock then defends his belt for the first time since winning it by beating Frank Mir at UFC 100.

So Brock has the belt, the original belt he won from Randy at UFC 91. Which he never lost and defended twice(the same amount of times as the most successful UFC HW ever, Tim Sylvia) until he lost it to Cain at UFC 121.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm just dissappointed in the game plan from lesnar. I hate when fighters don't try to use their skills properly and fight the other guys fight. Lesnar should of been going for takedown after takedown with maybe just a couple strikes to throw Overeem off. Yeah he might of got Uberkneed or maybe submitted on the ground but he at least had a chance with that. Standing with Overeem put him in the near impossible to win bracket.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

dario03 said:


> I'm just dissappointed in the game plan from lesnar. I hate when fighters don't try to use their skills properly and fight the other guys fight. Lesnar should of been going for takedown after takedown with maybe just a couple strikes to throw Overeem off. Yeah he might of got Uberkneed or maybe submitted on the ground but he at least had a chance with that. Standing with Overeem put him in the near impossible to win bracket.


When Brock stopped working with Erik Paulson, it was kind of the beginning of the end. 

I mean you can't just endlessly shoot right out of the gates, you do have to set it up but he should have at least shot a few times, you can't use the Gone in 60 seconds excuse either, Brock had a lot of time. Overeem wasn't really pressuring him at the start like JDS did to Cain.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> When Brock stopped working with Erik Paulson, it was kind of the beginning of the end.
> 
> I mean you can't just endlessly shoot right out of the gates, you do have to set it up but he should have at least shot a few times, you can't use the Gone in 60 seconds excuse either, Brock had a lot of time. Overeem wasn't really pressuring him at the start like JDS did to Cain.


yeah I don't literally mean just dive at him over and over thats just asking to get kneed :laugh: But shoot I would say when he had that bad single leg he should of let go and tried to jump right into the double. Or after Overeem did push forward try for the takedown or anything really. I just don't like it when it doesn't seem like a fighter is trying to do what he should be doing to win. Its like when a fighter clearly lost all the rounds but still has energy but isn't going for the knock out or submission. Yeah you don't want to get wreckless but you need to attack.

Brock went for more takedown attempts against a decorated wrestler/not decorated striking in Velequaz than he did against Overeem who is not a decorated wrestler/decorated striker.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm glad for his sake he's retired.

I never felt he was the same fighter after his surgeries.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> I'm glad for his sake he's retired.
> 
> I never felt he was the same fighter after his surgeries.


He was never the same after he left Erik Paulson...as I've now said twice.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn, so many people only post on here when Lesnar fights :O

Come on, join the fun - on a daily basis


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Pay check received, bye bye Lesnar. I'm a Lesnar fan, but it sucked to see that his heart just wasn't in it at all, or at least it didn't seem to be. But i don't blame him for losing like that, that would have hurt!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

What a finish. That first knee that landed made me cringe, then the kick I was just waiting for Lesnar to react. Bas would of been proud of that liver kick.

Good for Brock for putting his health and family first. Never thought I'd become a fan of his when he first entered MMA, but I can safely say now I am. 

Reem vs JDS.... Oh...my...god.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

K R Y said:


> What a finish. That first knee that landed made me cringe, then the kick I was just waiting for Lesnar to react. *Bas would of been proud of that liver kick.*
> 
> Good for Brock for putting his health and family first. Never thought I'd become a fan of his when he first entered MMA, but I can safely say now I am.
> 
> Reem vs JDS.... Oh...my...god.


Bas' reaction:

@BasRuttenMMA
I didn't c it, but I heard a liver kick was the KO? That's awesome, Cor Hemmers taught him well!

@BasRuttenMMA
we had the same coach, Cor Hemmers,Ramon Dekkers was the guy who all started it, he snapped somebodies liver in training!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Overeem will crush JDS with knees as well. I called this one perfectly and it is going down exactly the same way. JDS striking will not stand up to Overeem's.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn I just can't get over the fact that we saw Alistair Overeem in the UFC - how weird was that? 

A year ago I would have never thought this was possible


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I am so happy that it finally happened! And for it to be against Brock Lesnar. Oh man, it just could not have went any better for me.

Now all I need is for Arlovski to suddenly become relevant again and GSP to start finishing fools and I will be super duper happy.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Budhisten said:


> Damn I just can't get over the fact that we saw Alistair Overeem in the UFC - how weird was that?
> 
> A year ago I would have never thought this was possible


It had to happen. I'm still confident we may see the last one from the Pride roster. If Cowboy would have won it would have been a nice sweep for me, but I'll take Hendricks and Overeem's huge win tonight! 

Now it's time to celebrate New Years!!! Cheers everybody on the MMA FORUM!!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Hey man I bet on him because he has crazy one punch power and Alistair showed me a couple of times in K-1 that if he gets hit solidly he kind of covers and waits it out... I was hoping Brock could maybe do that and flurry him to death. I knew ALlisair would most likely win, but the odds on Brock were just too good to pass
> 
> Also, I think it's a foregone conclusion that Alistair will be champ come 2012. He's going to beat the snot out of any striker they put in front of him, JDS included. Sucks to say because I really, really like JDS, but I think that's what happens. Cain is the last person at HW with a chance to beat him and if Alistair lays anything on him like JDS did, he's done for.
> 
> Interesting mix up to a hell of a division though.





footodors said:


> Overeem will smash JDS just like Brock. The only one togive him a fight would be Fedor.
> SIGN FEDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I don't think you guys realize how good JDS is.

Overeem is elite and a sure pick up against Brock, but JDS is GODLIKE.
Much more technical and faster than the Overeem, he'll win that fight and keep his belt.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ape City said:


> I am so happy that it finally happened! And for it to be against Brock Lesnar. Oh man, it just could not have went any better for me.
> 
> Now all I need is for Arlovski to suddenly become relevant again and GSP to start finishing fools and I will be super duper happy.


Don't forget Alves starting to knock people out.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ares Caesar said:


> Lets not forget that his only other loss was to a heavyweight that just snapped the arm of a legendary BJJ blackbelt heavyweight.
> 
> Brock Lesnar did more in less time than virtually any other MMA fighter in history.
> 
> ...


Brock Lesnar is a wrestler, not a fighter. Once his opponents figured that out, he was exposed. I'll give him credit for realizing it and getting out of MMA.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I hate to bash Lesnar after the fact. And I'm not really. I respect what he has done when you realize he jumped right into it.

But he beat and bullied the guys he could physically out match. And he got an ass whooping from all the guys he couldn't just physically push around. 

The performance he gave tonight was a give up fight. He was thinking about his retirement speech before the fight was even over. He didn't even try to get the fight to the ground. Who are these fools who gameplan for months? And what exactly was he trying to do?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

*Brock loses........ to Diverticulitis*

This is the real story here. This was the not the guy that entered the octagon a few years ago. Surgeries take their toll, especially a major surgery like that—two actually. I give the guy major credit for attempting to return, but the odds were against him. I still believe the pre-surgery Brock would have put Overeem on his back and beat him up. There's an unmistakable difference between pre-diverticulitis Brock fights, and post ones. I'm glad he's retiring now. It was time. He deserves a lot of credit. Hope he enjoys a full life of family, fishing and hunting.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The illness definitely ruined him, but I think the surgery is what beat him, I thought he looked good against Cain until he got hit but Overeem hit him in the worst possible place he could have been hit and I think Brock's long term health came into play, his body has been through quite a bit in the last two years.

It's a shame because he did accomplish a lot in a short amount of time, imagine what he could have been if he reached his full potential?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> ...but Overeem hit him in the worst possible place he could have been hit....


Ouch, never thought of that.












TheLyotoLegion said:


> It's a shame because he did accomplish a lot in a short amount of time, imagine what he could have been if he reached his full potential?


True indeed.


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if you guys are friends of Brock or what but personally, I dont think Brock is a good MMA fighter at all. To be honest to myself, I think Brock has been exposed as a mediocre fighter.


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

i wouldnt go as far as to say he was mediocre, i mean he did beat some big names in his short amount of time in the world of mma. overeem had a gameplan of getting close and working the body, simple as that. sad to see the guy go, id personally love to see lesnar mir 3, i bet the third time around would be a differnt story.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

neoseeker said:


> I'm not sure if you guys are friends of Brock or what but personally, I dont think Brock is a good MMA fighter at all. To be honest to myself, I think Brock has been exposed as a mediocre fighter.


Yeah, diverticulitis and surgies. pfff. Those wouldn't slow down anyone. 



hatchmoses said:


> id personally love to see lesnar mir 3, i bet the third time around would be a differnt story.


Yeah, I have a feeling Mir would take the 3rd fight at this point.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't think it is entirely fair to say Brock lost just because of his Diverticulitis. His game plan, to stand and trade with Reem was a horrible idea at best, and he attempted one half-ass take down and didn't even fully commit to it. To me he looked intimidated and not fully prepared for this fight.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

At the end of the day the guy is 34 been through 15 years of amateur wrestling, pro wrestling, NFL and MMA, had 2 life threatening illnesses and a whole load of surgeries. The fact that he is still in such great shape is a feat in itself. Let alone to still have the balls to mix it up with the best HWs in MMA. 

He will always have my respect despite obvious holes in his MMA skillset.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> At the end of the day the guy is 34 been through 15 years of amateur wrestling, pro wrestling, NFL and MMA, had 2 life threatening illnesses and a whole load of surgeries. The fact that he is still in such great shape is a feat in itself. Let alone to still have the balls to mix it up with the best HWs in MMA.
> 
> He will always have my respect despite obvious holes in his MMA skillset.


Thats how I see it as well, nothing but respect for Brock.


----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> At the end of the day the guy is 34 been through 15 years of amateur wrestling, pro wrestling, NFL and MMA, had 2 life threatening illnesses and a whole load of surgeries. The fact that he is still in such great shape is a feat in itself. Let alone to still have the balls to mix it up with the best HWs in MMA.
> 
> He will always have my respect despite obvious holes in his MMA skillset.


exactly, i wasnt a big fan of brock, but he was fun to watch, and you gotta respect the guy for jumping in with the sharks the way he did.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

kgilstrap said:


> I don't think it is entirely fair to say Brock lost just because of his Diverticulitis. His game plan, to stand and trade with Reem was a horrible idea at best, and he attempted one half-ass take down and didn't even fully commit to it. To me he looked intimidated and not fully prepared for this fight.


Yeah, but I think it's fair to say the disease and recovery played a big role in his preparedness. And game plans are great, but it takes a great and healthy fighter to pull them off. 

I can't prove the pre-disease Brock would have taken Overeem, but looking at this first fights (even the first loss to Mir) and projecting steady improvements leads me to speculate. It's moot at this point. He'll never be the same old fighter, nor the projected one. 

But I have to respect the effort both then and now.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah when I heard Brock was 265 I knew something was wrong. He always came in having to cut weight to get to 275 but thistime he was 10 ponds lighter and seemed to be carrying body fat as well. He also said this would be his last match and that couldn't help his mind set either. I think he was defeated before he set foot in that cage.


----------



## watchufc (Dec 29, 2011)

Brock was a damn good fighter before his illnesses. those take a big toll on the body. He could've died both times. He had half of his colon removed. This clearly was not the same Brock we saw beat the shit out of Mir, Herring, Couture, etc. It's a sad day for the MMA community. In my opinion he was one of the most entertaining heavyweights to watch.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

*Brock looked scared as hell.*

Anyone else notice that? Even the touching of gloves reaked of "Please don't hurt me I'm a nice guy"ness. He knew it was gonna be a long night. Hope he is feeling ok today, brutal liver shots by the Uber!


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

His nervousness was apparent to me when he was jumping up and down at the start of the fight. It was not good foot work, it was im jumping up and down because im scared as hell.

So ya i noticed that to answer ur question

He also hated being the underdog as shown by his response to a reporter at the pre-fight press conference.- "I'm an underdog with one hell of a bite"

Did that question get ur blood boiling brock?

Also he despised being asked the same question with Ariel Helwani before the fight and ended the interview shortly after.

He also looked insecure at the weigh-in bc he felt like he needed to flex really hard which he hasn't done to the same degree in any of his other fights. I think he felt insecure about Overeem looking in better shape than him haha

The fight was over before it began.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

AmdM said:


> I don't think you guys realize how good JDS is.
> 
> Overeem is elite and a sure pick up against Brock, but JDS is GODLIKE.
> Much more technical and faster than the Overeem, he'll win that fight and keep his belt.


No no let them count him out:thumb02:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

He definitely looked nervous. But honestly, would anyone not in his position not be? 

Coming back from major illness, clearly had a rough time making weight (has he ever been 266 before?), looked flabby and out of shape, being told by anyone and everyone he's an underdog, and fighting the guy labeled as the best HW outside the UFC since Prime Fedor. I'd be pissing my pants and vomiting everywhere. 

That said, I legitimely hope he's not done forever, and gets back where he needs to be both physically, and psychologically. He wasn't the best HW evar, but he was fun to watch win or watch lose.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I think people are reading too much into this.

Brock knew he wanted to retire. He wanted to get out of this fight basically taking little to no damage and when it didn't go his way he made the finish easy for Overeem. Its quite unfortunate Brock didn't get into this game 10+ years ago and that he had to deal with these health issues. He truly was only a shell of his former self in this fight.

I don't think Brock was scared, I think mentally he was already checked out of MMA which likely goes as far back as the beating he took from Carwin. He wanted to prestige of being the HW Champion but didn't want any obstacles in his way. I respect what Brock has done in his short MMA career, too bad he had to go out this way.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

TheReturn said:


> AmdM said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you guys realize how good JDS is.
> ...


I don't see what Overeem has for JDS. Werdum nearly outstruck Overeem. He's very technical, but not that quick. Yes, he did look impressive kicking and kneeing Lesnar in his post-surgery gut, but I can't see this translating into beating Junior. 

Everyone picked Cain to beat JDS as well, after his destruction of Lesnar. The truth is, Lesnar was taken down by a disease. He's not the same beast.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> The performance he gave tonight was a give up fight. He was thinking about his retirement speech before the fight was even over. He didn't even try to get the fight to the ground. Who are these fools who gameplan for months? And what exactly was he trying to do?


He tried once, maybe twice. Those knees were super-brutal, I thought it was going to end with the first ones...
I still can't see where Reem's cut came :confused02:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

watchufc said:


> Brock was a damn good fighter before his illnesses. those take a big toll on the body. He could've died both times. He had half of his colon removed. This clearly was not the same Brock we saw beat the shit out of Mir, Herring, Couture, etc. It's a sad day for the MMA community. In my opinion he was one of the most entertaining heavyweights to watch.


Besides the monstrous wrestling, he actually out struck 3 very good strikers. HH outstruck Kongo in their bout. Mir has a host of KOs over quality guys, and yet was dropped by Lesnar twice. Couture is a very good boxer as well.

Once this disease hit, Lesnar started going backwards. There's just no denying he was a different guy upon his return.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

demoman993 said:


> I think people are reading too much into this.
> 
> Brock knew he wanted to retire. He wanted to get out of this fight basically taking little to no damage and when it didn't go his way he made the finish easy for Overeem. Its quite unfortunate Brock didn't get into this game 10+ years ago and that he had to deal with these health issues. He truly was only a shell of his former self in this fight.
> 
> I don't think Brock was scared, I think mentally he was already checked out of MMA which likely goes as far back as the beating he took from Carwin. He wanted to prestige of being the HW Champion but didn't want any obstacles in his way. I respect what Brock has done in his short MMA career, too bad he had to go out this way.


Thank god there is someone else that understands this as well... The guy had already quit on MMA, he even said as much in his post fight interview when he said he planned on retiring after this fight or the next... I almost guarantee you he tried to quit before this fight but Dana said nuh uh you aren't done making us money yet and you still have a fight on your contract... 

For anyone that questions this, go back and relive the Lesnar saga. Nothing says cash cow better then this. His bouts with diverticulitis made it seem somewhat reasonable at the time but there was always still this feeling that something wasn't right and that we were being played. Then before this fight we got the same old crap, better then ever, destroying people in camp, going to be the best HW fighter alive, blah blah blah bs and confirmed bs at that thanks to the words coming out of Lesnar himself post fight...

People called him dropping out of his fight with JDS, called him folding against Velasquez and many figured he would do the same tonight against Overeem. Many people believed he was on the brink of retirement and that he was only doing this for the money and truthfully I bet these people were right on all regards. Jmo but yesterday was a sad day because it made the whole WWE storyline like crap obvious. Lesnar should have bowed out gracefully after his fight with Carwin when he realized he didn't want to do this anymore but in his defense it was probably Dana that wouldn't let him.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Brock cut him with the very first punch he threw, which was a jab.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

demoman993 said:


> I think people are reading too much into this.
> 
> *Brock knew he wanted to retire. He wanted to get out of this fight basically taking little to no damage and when it didn't go his way he made the finish easy for Overeem.* Its quite unfortunate Brock didn't get into this game 10+ years ago and that he had to deal with these health issues. He truly was only a shell of his former self in this fight.
> 
> I don't think Brock was scared, I think mentally he was already checked out of MMA which likely goes as far back as the beating he took from Carwin. He wanted to prestige of being the HW Champion but didn't want any obstacles in his way. I respect what Brock has done in his short MMA career, too bad he had to go out this way.


Perhaps that's right.
Perhaps he only fought this fight to finish the contract and free himself for other business.
But if it went like that, i'd believe he made the final call during the fight, when he realized he had zero chances against Overeem he just sat and let the ref stop the fight.
Anyway, that's just depressing if it was like that.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Perhaps that's right.
> *Perhaps he only fought this fight to finish the contract and free himself for other business*.
> But if it went like that, i'd believe he made the final call during the fight, when he realized he had zero chances against Overeem he just sat and let the ref stop the fight.
> Anyway, that's just depressing if it was like that.


White said he retired under contract, and he couldn't compete in MMA anywhere until his contract lapses. 

It would likely apply to any business opportunities that are apply to his UFC contract.


----------



## MMABeast (Nov 21, 2011)

*Anyone else getting tired of MMA*

3 fights in a row Brock Lesnar has huddled together on the floor like a crybaby.
The guy is sick and all what was need was a kick to his operated stomach and he couldnt take it anymore. Even on the floor, he huddled in a way to avoid punches to his stomach.

His take down attempt looked bad, as if as he is unable to take down people anymore due to his stomach issues.

I get the same feel with Lesnar as I do with Mike Tyson a decade ago. He is a pay per view commodity, and he is just there to sell ppv tickets. 

Im not sure if im gonna continue to follow MMA after this. 

I


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

1st i read: Anyone else getting more and more hooked up on MMA.
Then i read: Anyone else getting tired of MMA.
That's when i realize, that you are probably best on your way to watch wwe.

Bye!


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't understand either your point or your irony or anything.

If you are a Lesnar fan, you make us look bad.

If you are not a Lesnar fan, you fail at trying to make him look like crap.

It's New Years Eve, there are better thing to do today, dude.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Nah I love MMA and Overeem is a very intelligent fighter for attacking his opponents weakness. Whatever the circumstances may have been.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

demoman993 said:


> I think people are reading too much into this.
> 
> Brock knew he wanted to retire. He wanted to get out of this fight basically taking little to no damage and when it didn't go his way he made the finish easy for Overeem. Its quite unfortunate Brock didn't get into this game 10+ years ago and that he had to deal with these health issues. He truly was only a shell of his former self in this fight.
> 
> I don't think Brock was scared, I think mentally he was already checked out of MMA which likely goes as far back as the beating he took from Carwin. He wanted to prestige of being the HW Champion but didn't want any obstacles in his way. I respect what Brock has done in his short MMA career, too bad he had to go out this way.


QFT. I think that sums it up rather nicely.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

MMABeast said:


> 3 fights in a row Brock Lesnar has huddled together on the floor like a crybaby.
> The guy is sick and all what was need was a kick to his operated stomach and he couldnt take it anymore. Even on the floor, he huddled in a way to avoid punches to his stomach.
> 
> His take down attempt looked bad, as if as he is unable to take down people anymore due to his stomach issues.
> ...


If it makes you feel any better. Lesnar withstood seven knees and two kicks to the body. Most get KOed after one UBERKNEE if not by the second. Overeem is extremely strong. Watch very closely as he pushes Brock away several times and once with one hand.

Losing to Overeem isn't a bad thing. Now losing to someone like Bum Rogers or a can would be kick in the ass. Brock looked pumped to me; look at him in the weigh ins and staredowns. The fight changes dramatically over a split second sometimes longer. Once Brock absorbed those heavy body shots he disengaged. Look at Okami vs Anderson II. First round Okami comes out as the major aggressor then after the roundhouse kick he slows down to a halt in the second. 

Overeem is an accomplished striker who doesn't fear. He's already been knocked out many times in his career. He knows what it's like. That's what makes him mentally tough. The Overeem I saw last night was the same against Duffee, Bum Rogers, and everyone else except the Werdum II fight. "The Reem" came to finish in emphatic fashion. Now it's time to celebrate!!! Happy New Year folks!!!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

good call by those who said knees

that was awesome, wanted diaz and overeem to win badly. overeem scary, jds will have his hands full

i think they should just have that fight over and over and dont even worry about them fighting anyone else


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

It sucks to see great talent cut down by untimely injuries. 

Brock's got a lot of options. Chances are, he kicks it at home for a while, then gets bored and heads back to the WWE for another big paycheck.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Spec0688 said:


> Brock cut him with the very first punch he threw, which was a jab.



Thanks for clearing that out. I didn't see any Lesnar's jabs land though, I need to watch it again soon because yesterday I watched it 4 times and I failed to understand where the cut came :confused02:


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

http://www.mmamania.com/2011/12/31/...king-a-dive-ufc-141-alistair-overeem-mma-news


WWE's Chris Jericho accuses Brock Lesnar of taking a dive in UFC 141 fight against Alistair Overeem


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

raymel1 said:


> http://www.mmamania.com/2011/12/31/...king-a-dive-ufc-141-alistair-overeem-mma-news
> 
> 
> WWE's Chris Jericho accuses Brock Lesnar of taking a dive in UFC 141 fight against Alistair Overeem


The problem with that is a loss doesn't really help Lesnar. Leaving on a win would definitely be better for advertising Lesnar if/when he returns to the WWE.

Its like when the Undertaker kind of called Lesnar out after the Cain fight. It sounded like they might of been planning something but even if Dana would of let it happen, Brock loseing the title would of made the match a lot less appealing. I'm sure it still would of sold well, but not as good as it would had Lesnar been the champ.


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Brock's stand up looked improved. He actually looked like he worked on it. But he shouldn't of tried to test his stand up against Overeem. I love seeing both guys fight so this was a win-win situation for me. Pitty Brock retired though, wanted to see couple more fights out of him.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

All due respect to Lesnar but watching the fight for the 4the time i really think his mind was not in the fight at all, it looked like he just went through the motions.
Oh well good luck to him and his family, i just hope he stays out of the WWE as well.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

That fight was extremely disappointing. It sucks to see Brock leave the UFC, I'm sure he'll do a couple shots in the WWE at some point in the future. Overeem is the motherfucking man, I really liked both fighters going into it... But I'd be lying if I said I didn't want Lesnar to win just slightly more.

But the more experienced/talented fighter won, and deserved to. Overeem's fight vs. JDS is going to be great to see.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

brock lesnar was the the equivalent of tim sylvia and will be remembered as such


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I also commend Reem for his fighting stance as well. Who knows what would have happened if the first takedown was successful. But after it wasn't, Brock was afraid to shoot and get caught. The more I think about it, I think it was a little disappointing that Brock kind of mailed it in, but there's a very good chance he'd lose anyway.

We will never know what could have been with a long or healthy career. But let's appreciate him fighting only the best with no experience under his belt, and bringing in so many people (myself included) to be huge UFC fans.


----------



## johnnyb (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree reems fight stance was good. He lowered his stance at times in the fight which i thought made him a harder target to shoot on and forced brock out of his game.

Hope brock continues.. i think he brings charactor to the ufc, althought with other heavyweight coming into the ufc e'g cromier, Big foot silva, werdum, the heavyweight divison will be even tougher in 2012


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not even close to a Lesner fan, but I expected alot more. No explosiveness, no speed. It was like a half ass Brock clone showed up. he has taken everyone he has faced down at some point, but he didn't even try in that fight. Yeah, there was a weak attempt but after seeing how brock normally goes for the takedown, I'm not sure if I'd count it. I can see why some people would think he threw the fight.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Freakshow said:


> I'm not even close to a Lesner fan, but I expected alot more. No explosiveness, no speed. It was like a half ass Brock clone showed up. he has taken everyone he has faced down at some point, but he didn't even try in that fight. Yeah, there was a weak attempt but after seeing how brock normally goes for the takedown, I'm not sure if I'd count it. I can see why some people would think he threw the fight.



Brock is powerful and explosive but lacks technique. When you put him against a guy like Overeem who is just as strong but is more well rounded, Brock will most certainly lose.

The diverticulitis may have played a role in how bad he looked.. but in my opinion even the Brock that beat Randy would lose to guys like Cain, Overeem and JDS.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

I admit, going into this fight I had no idea what would happen. But in retrospect, it should have been obvious.

We can all credit Lesnar for his success in the UFC and how he did against the guys he faced.
But if you look at it, the 3-4 guys he faced to start were all Grappler wrestler types. None of them were considered top strikers by any sense of the word.
And how did Brock Do? Well he pretty much dominated other Wrestlers like he has his whole life, because let's face it, He is an athletic freak of nature and is super strong and super fast. But that's natural ability and not trained skill, which is what striking is. Striking is a honed skill, and that is not only in giving, but more importantly RECEIVING. He has no skill in giving or receiving a strike. Especially the receiving part.

So when he first started, he looked great against guys that are not known as great strikers, his athletic ability and size allowed him to overcome his inexperience. But the very second his faced anyone with elite striking skills, BOOM! he looked out classed. That started with Carwin. Carwin made him look like a complete amature in round 1. And had Carwin had even a little more fight strategy, he wouldn't have punched out and gassed out and would have come back to win in round 2, but he didn't and Brock survived his first experience with a true striker. By chance. Then what happened? He met another good striker in Cain, and we all know the result...TKO. Then what happened, he met another striker...Reem....And what happened....TKO.....!

So the bottom line is, if he faces Non-Strikers, his freakishly large Phyiseque(sp) and athletisism will overcome his lack of skill. But when it comes to striking, he can not overcome his lack of skill and looks, well frankly, like the complete amature that he is.

Had his first 2 fights been against Cain and Reem, or Carwin, he would have lost both and never returned. But he faught grabblers and wrestlers first and was able to build up some momentum. Reverse the order of his opponents and he would have just been a joke.


----------

